# Removing Steam wand tip



## Spukey

How do i remove the tip without damaging anything? Probably a stupid question but i struggle changing lightbulbs haha.


----------



## glevum

Insulating tape, adjustable grips and a towel. If its a Rancilio, they use shed loads of thread locker!


----------



## Spukey

Thanks i will give that a try


----------



## 4085

Heat up a jug of cold water, but really let it heat through more than f it was milk. Grab a wet cloth and turn.it is probably old milk! The tips are meant to come off


----------



## Spukey

Cheers, i want to put my two hole tip on as i cannot get micro foam with my jet engine four hole tip!


----------



## shrink

On the fraction machines it just twists off. Mine come off with nothing more than finger strength. Use a spanner if you need more leverage... It's stainless steel, not a newborn baby


----------



## gman147

If using pliers or grips, make sure you are turning anti-clockwise... lol


----------



## Spukey

I have tried with towel and hands, no chance!, and i am not the weakest man alive. I will have to borrow some plyers off the old man! I am not a DIY man, infact i have made it to 30 having never owned a tool, never mind a tool box haha


----------

